# Karash macht WoW TV Spot



## Luzîfer323 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hier eine kleine Parodie auf die WoW Werbungen, bitte alle die untrainierte Lachmuskeln haben nicht weiterlesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen dank an unseren liebling der Massen Karash - Karash Goldautor bei Guilding.net

PS: Wer das mit dem Dino nicht verstanden hat sollte mal ins wow-europe Forum gucken, und speziell auf das Bild von Karash gucken.

_Karashs Post im Offiziellen WoW Forum_

_Karashs Post bei worldofwarcraft.guilding.net_


----------



## Grukna (4. Dezember 2007)

hehe nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (4. Dezember 2007)

*hehe* cool gemacht! gz Karash! ;D


----------



## kingofthejungle (4. Dezember 2007)

Cool gemacht,

ich hab den irokesen spot gestern das erste mal im Tv gesehe.
gute werbung finde ich, nicht son scheiss wie die anderen gam werbungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BÄM BÄM HUNTER CRIT::::::.....






sein wir erhrlich es ist doch die geilste klasse!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Dezember 2007)

naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (4. Dezember 2007)

nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber mal ne allgemeine Frage zu den Tv-Spots...auf welche Kanälen laufen die denn? Ich habe ihn bisher nur im netz gesehen...

lg


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Dezember 2007)

lexaone schrieb:


> nice gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




einfach auf www.wow-europe.de nachschauen da kannst dir alle anschauen ;-)

Hab sie bis jetzt nur auf rtl 2 endeckt


----------



## b1ubb (4. Dezember 2007)

lexaone schrieb:


> nice gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab gestern um ca 23:30 uhr den shamy werbespot gesehen auf RTL2 - leider sind die aber auf deutsch
und lang nicht so gut wie auf englisch !


----------



## lexaone (4. Dezember 2007)

ja wie gesagt so hab ich die schon alle gesehen....hat mich nur mal interessiert wo man sie im TV sehen kann dank dir für die antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzîfer323 (4. Dezember 2007)

Laufen sogut wie überall, blos mega selten...


----------



## Chrissian (4. Dezember 2007)

baby humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber cool gemacht


----------



## Abby-Lynn (4. Dezember 2007)

Zomfg ololol^^

Nein Scherz bei Seite. Ist echt gut gelungen^^


----------



## Reeth Caldason (4. Dezember 2007)

gut gemacht=)
lg Reeth


----------



## Paladara (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh die jeden Tag auf MTV......den verückten Nachtelf Irokesen *g*

auf Pro7 läuft der auch ab und an


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

/vote für Murloc Barden! :>


----------



## #BaSHeD (4. Dezember 2007)

sry aber bei mir geht der link zum offiziellen wow-forum nich, ansonsten...
nett gemacht


----------



## Raminator (4. Dezember 2007)

lexaone schrieb:


> nice gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaube ich habs bei pro7 gesehen bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## Níght06 (4. Dezember 2007)

Echt cool^^ 


Need more!!1


----------



## Betrella (4. Dezember 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Echt cool^^
> Need more!!1


 im MTV laufen die Werbespots


----------



## Melian (4. Dezember 2007)

forum spackt atm grad etwas.^^ aber karash is schon nett


----------



## Exodos (4. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab gestern um ca 23:30 uhr den shamy werbespot gesehen auf RTL2 - leider sind die aber auf deutsch
> und lang nicht so gut wie auf englisch !




LOL die sind gleich lang die reden den gleichen Text nur auf Deutsch -----> gleich gut, gleich schlecht das kannst du entscheiden

Edit: Nice auf der Startsite bei Buffed is dein Comic unter News:World of WarCraft

GZ


----------



## Briefklammer (4. Dezember 2007)

man sieht sie auf DMAX MTV(glaube da hab ich hin gesehn) und rtl2


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. Dezember 2007)

n1 n1 der ist echt gut und auch danke für die posts wo die spots laufen hab die nämlich auch noch net gesehen im tv aber bin auch blubbs meinung auf englisch sind die einfach besser (Nightelv Mohawk)^^ (oda so ähnlich)^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Lilo07 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ach ich mag Karash's Geschichten.
Hab bisher aber nur die mit den Reisen in der Scherbenwelt gesehn.

Die WoW-Werbespots habe ich bisher au nur im Internet gesehen, RTL2 schau ich nich so oft und auf Pro7 hab ich au noch nichts entdecken können.

<lilo>


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Dezember 2007)

Lol. Nice. Vor allem der Irokese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab den Spot von Mr. T heute auf RTL II gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ormord (4. Dezember 2007)

cool find ich witzig


----------



## Maximusthefirst (4. Dezember 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> LOL die sind gleich lang die reden den gleichen Text nur auf Deutsch -----> gleich gut, gleich schlecht das kannst du entscheiden
> GZ


Die sind aber im Deutschen schlechter nacgesprochen -> grade beim schami ist der Deutsche Sprecher ne pappnase, der macht nichtmal bei ruckartigen bewegungen botnungen...es kommt eben nicht NUR auf den text an...


----------



## TheEmperor (4. Dezember 2007)

Warum auch immer finde ich den Teil mit der Teergrube eigentlich als einziges wirklich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das noch nicht mal wegen der heroic Server Sache. Bis jetzt hab ich die Spots nur auf pro7 gesehn und das schon öfters


----------



## Kizna (4. Dezember 2007)

na dann mal auch von meiner Seite gz an unseren MVP


----------



## Paink1ller187 (4. Dezember 2007)

Luzîfer323 schrieb:


> Laufen sogut wie überall, blos mega selten...






Sind halt Epic Tv SPots


----------



## Willmasta (4. Dezember 2007)

Öhm darf man fragen wer dieser karash is?
Wegen grüner Schrift unso

MfG Will


----------



## Baltasarr (5. Dezember 2007)

Jemand der sich für die Community verdient gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich hilfsbereit und zuvorkommend und und und naja wie Zam halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Balta


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> LOL die sind gleich lang die reden den gleichen Text nur auf Deutsch -----> gleich gut, gleich schlecht das kannst du entscheiden
> 
> Edit: Nice auf der Startsite bei Buffed is dein Comic unter News:World of WarCraft
> 
> GZ



du hast den sinn von meinem post ned verstanden 

-> im englischen klingen die einfach besser

der im deutschen nachgesprochenen sagt das einfach nur runter
im englischen sind da emotionen dabei da hörst du das er mit leidenschaft nen shamy spielt

btw: danke das ICH das entscheiden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast den sinn von meinem post ned verstanden



Ist bei dir auch nicht gerade einfach da du zu 90% eh nur rumspammst 

Zum Topic:

Find ich sehr geil, gestern auch das erste mal auf MTV gesehen, ich warte aber im Moment noch auf Künstler wie Sido, die auch hier in Deutschland einen Namen haben. 
Denke damit würden sie in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz ein grösseres Aufsehen erlangen..


----------



## Riane (5. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ist bei dir auch nicht gerade einfach da du zu 90% eh nur rumspammst
> 
> Zum Topic:
> 
> ...



in der schweiz werden die werbespots nicht gezeigt, oder? ich weiss es leider nicht, da ich neben wow fast gar nicht mehr zum fernseh schauen komme.. ;D

und flame b1ubb nicht, der weiss schon was er macht.. ^_^


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2007)

Aso, kein Plan, muss heute Abend mal schaun wegen der Schweiz, hatte den Deutschen Block drin...


Wegen blubb, schau mal seine Posts an, dann weisst du was ich meine mit dem rumgespamme


----------



## cwin (5. Dezember 2007)

Scheinbar fehlt mir der Humor dafür.


----------



## Thug (5. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ist bei dir auch nicht gerade einfach da du zu 90% eh nur rumspammst
> 
> Zum Topic:
> 
> ...


An sich ne gute Idee, dass mit anderen Stars zu machen  aber wenn dann auch richtige Stars!  Ich meine Sido kannst Du nicht mit Charakteren wie "Mr. T"  oder "Captain Kirk" vergleichen. Die sind Weltweit berühmt durch ihre Serien, Sido ist dagegen nur ein kleiner Wurm, damit würde sich Blizzard nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden... Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, höchstens Thomas Gottschalk  könnte da noch was reissen, wen haben wir schon als "Vorzeige Star"  in good old germany?^^


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Aso, kein Plan, muss heute Abend mal schaun wegen der Schweiz, hatte den Deutschen Block drin...
> Wegen blubb, schau mal seine Posts an, dann weisst du was ich meine mit dem rumgespamme



omg - schon wieder so ein forumkiddy der nur auf die posts sieht ! naja 

auch du mein junger padawan - wirst irgendwann einsehen - das wenn man mal mehr in einem 
forum aktiv ist - sich da nunmal die beiträge häufen - dagegen kann man nun mal nichts machen 
wenn man was schreiben wird wird das halt dazugezählt !

also was willst du jetzt von mir ???

wie wäre es mit denken und dann handeln ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> omg - schon wieder so ein forumkiddy der nur auf die posts sieht ! naja



Aha... Sagt der Spammer mit den fast 3k Posts?
Forumkiddy? Begründung?



b1ubb schrieb:


> auch du mein junger padawan - wirst irgendwann einsehen - das wenn man mal mehr in einem
> forum aktiv ist - sich da nunmal die beiträge häufen - dagegen kann man nun mal nichts machen
> wenn man was schreiben wird wird das halt dazugezählt !



Das ist mir klar, aber selten sieht man so eine Anhäufung von schei**e auf einmal




b1ubb schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit denken und dann handeln ?!?!?!?!?



Hm... Genau das wollte ich schon bei den 1000 anderen Posts von dir schreiben, wollte dann aber nicht ins OT kommen


Blubb, ich denke du verstehst selbst nicht was für nen Haufen Mist und spam du alltäglich schreibst. Naja, ich für meinen Teil hoffe zumindest das du wieder eine Schreibsperre bekommst (die letzte war ja auch nicht grundlos?!)


edit: Falls du mir noch irgendwas zu sagen hast, tus per PM


----------



## Exodos (6. Dezember 2007)

Maximusthefirst schrieb:


> Die sind aber im Deutschen schlechter nacgesprochen -> grade beim schami ist der Deutsche Sprecher ne pappnase, der macht nichtmal bei ruckartigen bewegungen botnungen...es kommt eben nicht NUR auf den text an...




Jo hast Recht aber er B1ubb hat gesagt dass der Werbespot kürzer is und das stimmt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

